# First Muzzleloader, $300 budget



## Slugslinger (May 18, 2017)

Any suggestions?  My expectation is something that will give me at least 2 inch groups or better at 100 yds.  

Am I expecting too much?  What would be the best buy for the money and how much more should I expect to spend on all the other accessories (cleaning, ammo etc.) 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## 35 Whelen (May 18, 2017)

CVA Wolf

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...uct&WT.ac=YMAL-1383227&WT.z_pg_ref=prd1231270


----------



## jbogg (May 18, 2017)

I will second the CVA Wolf.  I have only had mine since the first of the year, but seems to be a great value, and fairly light for carrying in the mountains.


----------



## TJay (May 18, 2017)

If you could pick up a gently used TC Omega that would be great.


----------



## shdw633 (May 18, 2017)

TJay said:


> If you could pick up a gently used TC Omega that would be great.



I concur!!  Check out gunbroker.com and see if you can find one, you won't regret it.


----------



## JoPa (May 19, 2017)

I bought a CVA Wolf 6 years ago, bought a decent 3x9 and sighted it in once.  I do shoot it every year to check it and have never had to touch it.  The gun shoots great and puts the smack on a deer.  Has to because by the time the smoke clears all you want to see is white belly laying there.  Great muzzleloader, zero problems so far.  245grn PowerBelts, 3 50gr 777, Winchester primers.


----------



## Slugslinger (May 19, 2017)

Does anyone have an opinion on the TC Impaxt.  I have two TC venture rifles and they are very accurate so I trust the brand. At $249 the Impact is in my budget range.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 19, 2017)

I've got a CVA optima pistol for next season. I can't wait to try it. The gun and a moderately priced scope will fit into your budget.


----------



## scott30415 (May 21, 2017)

I got a T/C Impact last season and I have no problems with it at all. 100gr of loose T7 and a PR bullets 260gr Extreme Elite will stack them side by side on the paper at 100Yds.


----------



## MCW1984 (May 21, 2017)

I have an impact and love it, I shoot 100gr of bh209 and a 240gr xtp, it will nearly cloverleaf at 100 yards. I'm sure accuracy would be better if I played with the load but it's good enough for me. My stepson has a CVA wolf, we feed it the same load with same results. Both guns shoot great but I would pick the impact over the wolf because felt recoil seems a little less and the trigger is smoother.


----------



## deast1988 (May 24, 2017)

I have an Omega closeout at Walmart $150, put a cheap scope on it has killed 15deer. 100gr of 777 an 250gr sst. Last season 125yd shot no tracking required. Thompson gets my vote, most can handle more powder then CVAs An parts are easy to get in most cases.


----------



## gemihur (Jun 4, 2017)

TC is the one to beat. Keep your eyes out for a lightly used one and you'll save some scratch. If you must have new:
https://www.tcarms.com/firearms/muzzleloaders/impact


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 4, 2017)

Check out gunbroker.com...that's where I got my 45 cal TC and love it....didn't go broke buying it either!!


----------



## pse hunter (Jun 6, 2017)

here's a really nice one a CVA Optima V2 Nitride just 20.00 over budget
https://www.muzzle-loaders.com/rifles/cvatm-optima-v2-nitride-open-sights.html
and here is a wolf ready to go for 300.00
https://www.muzzle-loaders.com/rifles/cva-wolf-scope-combo-pr2110ssc.html


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a traditions nickel plated got at Wally world on clearance for $185. Goes boom when you pull trigger and shoots better than I do with scope!


----------



## Wooly Bugger (Sep 1, 2017)

Check out Kittery Trading Post. They sell used firearms in really good shape, and some quality stuff too. Plus, most muzzleloaders are shipped without ffl. Theyre up in Maine, youll see alot of Thompson Center rifles.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 1, 2017)

CVA Optima, hands down.  Nitrided corrosion free barrel, no tool plug removal, and very accurate.  this combo comes with a scope, case, and other accessories too:

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...er-muzzleloader-with-konuspro-scope?a=1770049


----------



## phillip270 (Sep 3, 2017)

The tradition or cva bolt style can be found cheap a little more to cleaning them. But it'll save money for the scope and accessories. 

I use a 20 year old knight with #11 caps for what's it's worth. And a cva plunger style with 209 caps.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Sep 6, 2017)

The issue you are going to run into with your muzzleloader.............as my wife found out when she got my CVA Buckhorn last year.......is that while you might spend $300 on your gun..........you are going to spend that much, or maybe more, for the cleaning kit, bullets, primers, powder, etc.

My wife got my Buckhorn on clearance from Wal-Mart for $69.99.......she thought she got a heck of a steal, which for that gun, she did.  Normally it is priced at $139.99...........but when it ended up that I had to spend about $300 or so for everything else, her joy quickly faded.


----------

